# Diabetes News 19/01/09



## Admin (Jan 19, 2009)

*Medical expert's fear over Britain's obese toddlers*
Children as young as two are getting hospital treatment for obesity, an expert said yesterday. They become dangerously fat because parents let them eat crisps and chocolate. It is estimated worried GPs are sending hundreds of two-year-olds to hospital for help with their weight. Diabetes UK Policy and Public Affairs Officer for Wales Andre Misell comments.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...s-fear-over-britain-s-obese-toddlers-115875-2


----------

